# Vertical shoe organizer!!!



## tightpockt (Nov 26, 2011)

Came across this today and thought it was genius.


----------



## meezy4tw (Nov 26, 2011)

Someone needs to do a room full of 12/12 from seed with this.


----------



## unorthodox (Dec 5, 2011)

what about runoff?


----------



## dougoly (Dec 5, 2011)

Never done a vertical grow but that is enough to make me want to try. I'm thinking 12/12 from rooted clone.


----------



## cowell (Dec 5, 2011)

unorthodox said:


> what about runoff?


Read this ^^ and think about potential problems you might have with this... if you don't know of any.. start a journal so I can see too.


----------



## dougoly (Dec 6, 2011)

With that thick canvas is it possible that the water would be absorbed and wick down through the canvas rather than poor out of the bottom of each section in a river and into the next?


----------



## Becorath (Dec 6, 2011)

To solve the runoff issue..

Place a small funnell into the bottom of each cup with some pea gravel or something to filter, and attach tubing to the funnel and have all the tubes run into a bucket and a pump running a drip to the plants. You may could even do this hydro if you put some time into it. 

Maybe a plastic hanger instead of cloth though. You don;t want to grow mold or mildew do ya?


----------



## cowell (Dec 6, 2011)

dougoly said:


> With that thick canvas is it possible that the water would be absorbed and wick down through the canvas rather than poor out of the bottom of each section in a river and into the next?


Good question. I don't know for sure -but I would think that the canvas would get soaked and wick out the bottom not pour out...but the canvas being soaked with your plants right againts it would still burn the crap out of them. You would likely at the very least get PM if not mold... and you could do plastic, but if you're going to the trouble to make something.. why not just make something.. like in the link in my sig.. It's not done, you can see where its going though.


----------



## socalkushgenetics (Dec 6, 2011)

nice! actually not a bad idea


----------



## dtp5150 (Dec 11, 2011)

i saw a great DIY video about how to make vertical hydro "pods" out of pvc and a heat gun


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 11, 2011)

unorthodox said:


> what about runoff?


Wear open toe? cn


----------



## kyoinidaho (Dec 12, 2011)

you could find bags to fit into the pockets, then just cut your holes 2" from the bottom to make a shoe rack of hempy buckets...maybe stick a piece of tubing into the holes so the runoff could extend out a little bit, and not drip down all over the other plants...


----------



## Rottedroots (Dec 12, 2011)

Sure looks pretty cool. Why would run-off be a problem though? Even if the water did run out the toes would it really matter that much? Just water carefully and ignore the excess H2O...


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Dec 12, 2011)

unorthodox said:


> what about runoff?


Drip clean

and sea green for organics

no need for run off


----------



## crazy carl (Jan 2, 2012)

Air flow would be important, maybe use fish net and hook plastics cups, then run your pluming. I wish Wal-Mart sold those concert size beer cups&#8230;&#8230;


----------



## Beansly (Jan 2, 2012)

I was thinking of something else when I saw this thread....
Heath Robinsin has a 'shoe rack' set up that is a custom built 'rack' that looks like a giant version of the shoe racks you can get at wal mart or wherever. 
I couldn't find the original thread but I found another where some dude went crazy with it. HR version only used one gallon pots but this guy modified it to use 3 gallon buckets.


----------



## squarepush3r (Jan 2, 2012)

HR is one badass


----------



## zo0t (Jan 4, 2012)

runoff hrmmm derp herp i say water da top plants and they all get watered 
pro bro tip use magnets


----------



## Rottedroots (Jan 4, 2012)

Thanks for the pics of that last set up beansly..... That baby is slicker than snot on glass!!! Even better would be pictures of that thing in it's full glory. Way cool. There are just so many ways to grow it makes you think of the things you could do if legality was not an issue. wtf.


----------

